# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2012



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2012 às 01:31)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jun 2012 às 07:08)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2012*

Bom dia, sol 

*Temp. 17.4ºC
HR 86%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2012 às 10:00)

Bom dia .

Ainda pela manhã havia algumas nuvens despertinas...agora céu limpo e a temperatura em subida moderada...está prometido ,com 26.6ºC e vento muito fraco de SEE.

A a agora vai uma rega no quintal .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2012 às 11:56)

Boas,rega feita ...ficou tudo ao fresco...mas o ambiente do ar,esse já ,com 29.3ºC,no horizonte   a sul,muitas nuvens a querer engrossar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2012 às 12:44)

Boas,as nuvens vão-se chegando...já fazem sombra ,com 29.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2012 às 14:50)

A tarde promete trazer instabilidade geral para o interior norte e centro. Uma primeira linha de instabiliade já formada vai-se deslocando de sul para norte, estando agora a cruzar a Serra da Estrela.

Radar 14h20


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2012 às 15:14)

Boas,por aqui as nuvens compremetidas já marcharam ...ainda muitas nuvens  e abafado ,com 32.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (1 Jun 2012 às 15:27)

Por Viseu já se começa a ouvir o murmurar da trovoada ao longe.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jun 2012 às 15:49)

boas

por aqui ja trovejou, mas foi uma coisa muito fraquinha, nem se que choveu... o vento sopra fraco, sigo com 32.7ºC


----------



## dahon (1 Jun 2012 às 15:54)

Trovões cada vez mais audíveis e frequentes, aproxima-se festa rija.


----------



## pedro303 (1 Jun 2012 às 16:02)

dahon disse:


> Trovões cada vez mais audíveis e frequentes, aproxima-se festa rija.



Em Abraveses acabou de cair um diluvio, durou +/- 10 mins, agora está a abrandar


----------



## dahon (1 Jun 2012 às 16:24)

pedro303 disse:


> Em Abraveses acabou de cair um diluvio, durou +/- 10 mins, agora está a abrandar



Rio de Loba(zona Este da cidade de Viseu para quem não conhece) 3 pingas.

Já não se ouvem trovões e olhando para as imagens de satélite parece que não se voltaram a ouvir.

Cumps


----------



## cm3pt (1 Jun 2012 às 16:31)

Ouvi mesmo agora o som do primeiro trovão.

E chove com alguma intensidade.

Agora finalmente com a minha camera nova espero começar a contribuir com algumas fotos e videos para o forum (Deus ajude)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2012 às 16:36)

Boas,por aqui,as muitas nuvens que existiam,passaram ao ataque para outras bandas ... não falta por aqui,com 33.7º e a levantar-se um ventinho moderado de SW.


----------



## cm3pt (1 Jun 2012 às 16:45)

Imagem da Meteo Galicia dos raios até as 15h UTC (16:00 em Portugal)









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nada de especial, mas uma banda nitida entre Porto e Vigo e uns raios na zona de Fig. Castelo Rodrigo


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jun 2012 às 16:48)

boas

por aqui ja passou tudo, nem uma pinga caiu e ate o vento parou... o ceu agora esta limpo e a temperatura a subir para os 33.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2012 às 17:02)

Muita trovoada e precipitação forte na região demarcada do Douro.
Poderá estar a causar estragos em algumas vinhas.












De destacar ainda os 37,3ºC no Pinhão e os 36,9ºC na Régua às 14h UTC.

Ontem a Régua registou uma máxima de *39,0ºC*. Penso que terá sido a máxima mais elevada do ano registada até ao momento na rede IM.
O Pinhão foi aos 38,7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jun 2012 às 17:04)

eu sinceramente ja nao precebo este tempo, agora levantou-se uma ventania brutal... 
o vento sopra moderado a forte e a temperatura desce para os 32.6ºC


----------



## cm3pt (1 Jun 2012 às 17:09)

AnDré disse:


> Muita trovoada e precipitação forte na região demarcada do Douro.
> Poderá estar a causar estragos em algumas vinhas.
> 
> 
> ...





Com uma imagem em detalhe sobreposta no Google Earth havia de facto muita actividade na zona do Douro, com o radar a atribuir um pico já muito alto de 100 mm/h na zona assinalada no mapa









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2012 às 17:16)

Segue agora precipitações fortes a muito fortes, algures entre Vila Real e Pinhão, com deslocamento para norte (região onde a temperatura era de 38,0 ºC no Pinhão/Santa Bárbara e 37,7 ºC em Mirandela às 16h00):

Radar Meteorológico


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jun 2012 às 17:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Segue agora precipitações fortes a muito fortes, algures entre Vila Real e Pinhão, com deslocamento para norte (região onde a temperatura era de 38,0 ºC no Pinhão/Santa Bárbara e 37,7 ºC em Mirandela às 16h00):
> 
> Radar Meteorológico



Venha ela!!!
Em Bragança já se houvem trovões!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2012 às 18:26)

Boas,por aqui ainda muito ...algumas nuvens altas,32.6ºC e vento de SSW.

Dados de hoje 19.7ºC / 33.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2012 às 19:18)

Algumas nuvens e um vento muito  de SSW,com 31.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jun 2012 às 20:26)

boas

por aqui a ventania ja abrandou, sopra agora fraco, o ceu esta nublado e sigo com 24.7ºC 

extremos: 19.8ºC de minima e 33.4ºC de  maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2012 às 20:46)

Boas,finalmente já vai chegando um ar mais fresco ...foi um sufoco estes dois ultimos dias ,agora venha lá mas é uns dias frescos ,com 27.6ºC e um vento mais marcado de SWW


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2012 às 21:06)

Boa noite!

Alguma trovoada durante a tarde em Bragança, por agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

A estação da ESA_IPB regista 23ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2012 às 23:05)

Boas,agora bem melhor ,já se nota algum fresco na rua,com 23.2ºC e vento de SWW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jun 2012 às 23:11)

Boas noites, por aqui trovejou na serra do Açor, mas não choveu 

*Temp. 19.5ºC
HR 76%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Z13 (2 Jun 2012 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

céu nublado por Bragança e *21,3ºC*


A  mínima foi de 15,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2012 às 13:23)

No primeiro de Junho o Pinhão teve uma máxima de *39,3ºC*.
E provavelmente só não foi aos 40 porque logo a seguir choveu e a temperatura caiu para os 30ºC.

Mirandela foi aos 38,8ºC.
Régua (Cambres) aos 37,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2012 às 13:42)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui um rico dia ...nublado e ambiente fresco que não chateia ninguem ,com 22.0ºC com vento a ficar moderado de SWW.


----------



## Z13 (2 Jun 2012 às 14:49)

Por aqui continua tudo muito cinzento... *19,9ºC*

Chuva é que nada...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2012 às 14:55)

Boas,muitas nuvens e o sol a tentar romper entre nuvens ,com 22.6ºC e um ventinho bem bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2012 às 17:13)

Boas,finalmente já pinga ...com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Fil (2 Jun 2012 às 18:45)

Por aqui chove de forma fraca/moderada desde já há mais de uma hora, a temperatura é de 15,3ºC que é igualmente a mínima do dia. A máxima foi de 21,9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Jun 2012 às 19:10)

Está a chover no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 18ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2012 às 20:47)

Boas,ainda muitas nuvens e vento mais fraco,hoje foi um dia ,hoje não houve ...para ninguem,em relação a ontem às máximas...hoje só foram menos dez graus ,com 19.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 23.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jun 2012 às 22:27)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu sempre encoberto mas esteve abafado. nao choveu por estes lados. 

extremos: 19.0ºC de minima e 24.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu continua encoberto, nao ha vento e sigo com 19.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2012 às 22:37)

Boas,céu com poucas nuvens e noite agradável  ...já com uma brisa fresca de WNW...muito bom,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## miguelgjm (2 Jun 2012 às 23:28)

Por aqui foi chovendo quase toda a tarde. Miudinha a maioria das vezes, mas houve uns 30 minutos em que caiu "bem".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2012 às 18:26)

Boas,por aqui,hoje já foi mais quentinho ,pela manhã ainda nuvens altas,neste momento céu limpo e já uma brisa de NW ,com 26.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 28.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jun 2012 às 21:23)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de eu nublado, com algum vento fraco durante a tarde... 

extremos: 17.0ºC de minima e 26.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraquinho e sigo com 19.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2012 às 21:31)

Boas,nuvens altas,brisa fresca de NW ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Jun 2012 às 21:48)

Boa noite,

dia ameno, sem precipitação.

*Extremos de 12,8ºC  22,8ºC*

Neste momento *17,5ºC* e *40%* de humidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2012 às 23:55)

Boas,noite de lua grande com nuvens altas,vento fresquinho e moderado de NW,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Jun 2012 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

por Bragança céu limpo e *19,3ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi fresca:  *9,7ºC*


----------



## Serrano (4 Jun 2012 às 14:02)

25.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2012 às 15:40)

Boas,hoje ambiente mais quentinho ...sol e nuvens baixas,vento a ficar moderado de NW e a por travão na temperatura máxima ,com 28.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Jun 2012 às 16:35)

céu limpo


*26,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2012 às 18:31)

Boas,as nuvens já se foram...vento mais moderado de NW a fazer descer a temperatura ,com 27.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 29.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2012 às 19:34)

Boas,o vento de NW,já refrescar o ambiente...em modo acelerado ,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jun 2012 às 20:33)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, com vento fraco com algumas rajadas mais fortes durante toda a tarde... 

extremos:
14.2ºC de minima e 26.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 21.7ºC apesar de ser uma ventro bastante fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2012 às 21:48)

Boas,vento continua moderado de NW,com 20.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Jun 2012 às 23:00)

Noite tranquila, *19,0ºC*


Máxima de *26,9ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jun 2012 às 07:15)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro

*Temp. 17.0ºC
HR 91%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de WSW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2012 às 12:52)

Boas,mais um dia que promete ser bastante morno,céu limpo com o vento a aumentar de intensidade de WNW,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2012 às 15:52)

Boas,nuvens altas a chegar...no horizonte ,nuvens baixas a poente,com 29.4ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jun 2012 às 17:22)

boas

dia de ceu nublado por aqui com o vento moderado durante a tarde. 

apesar do vento o dia foi mais quente. 

extremos:    13.4ºC de minima e uma maxima de 28.5ºC 


actuais: ceu nublado, vento moderado e sigo com 25.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2012 às 17:54)

Boas,o vento de NW passou de moderado a forte com rajadas ...leva que a temperatura,vai bem embalada ...ambiente bem bom ,com 25.6ºC e mais nuvens.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 29.7ºC.


----------



## Fil (5 Jun 2012 às 19:26)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo com temperatura de 19,6ºC, desceu mais de 3ºC em uma hora. A máxima foi de 24,9ºC e a mínima de 13,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2012 às 19:34)

Boas,o céu passou a limpo,vento continua forte de NW,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2012 às 21:08)

Boas,por aqui ficou tudo ao fresco,acabou-se de dar uma rega,no meu quintal ,no ar,o ambiente também vai ficando fresco..maravilha a frescura ,vão chegando nuvens baixas,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2012 às 23:02)

Com 18.8ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jun 2012 às 00:30)

tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento ceu nublado e sigo com uns agradaveis 19.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jun 2012 às 07:12)

Bom dia, céu nublado

*Temp. 17.5ºC
HR 95%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Z13 (6 Jun 2012 às 08:08)

Bom dia, 

Por Bragança já chuviscou....

Tudo muito cinzento e 15,4C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2012 às 12:14)

Bom dia .

A manhã ainda foi de momentos com sol e nuvens ,neste momento mais encoberto,hoje ambiente mais fresco ,com 23.1ºC e o hoje vento moderado de WSW.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jun 2012 às 17:20)

boas

por aqui apesar das nuvens o dia ate esta a ser quente apesar da previsao do IM... o vento sopra de vez em quando fraco. 

extremos: 18.7ºC de minima e 27.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado, algum vento fraco e sigo com 26.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2012 às 18:48)

Boas,tarde de céu muito nublado e direito algumas abertas ,céu continua com muitas nuvens e vento moderado de WNW,com 24.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.1ºC / 25.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2012 às 21:19)

Boas,céu só com algumas nuvens altas,vento mais sossegado de WSW,ambiente mais fresco ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2012 às 22:51)

Boas,o vento passou novamente a moderado de SWW,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2012 às 00:08)

boas

tudo calmo por aqui, com o ceu encoberto, sem vento e sigo com 19.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jun 2012 às 09:45)

Boas, já choveu 

*Temp. 19.4ºC
HR 87%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de SW
Precipitação 0.5 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2012 às 11:30)

Boas,esta manhã chuviscou durante 30 minutos ,que acumulou 0.2mm ,devia ser muito mais,agora muitas nuvens e sol,o vento está moderado de WSW,com 21.3ºC muito bom .


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2012 às 11:40)

Bom dia

Alguma chuva esta manhã e um valor mínimo de 14,6ºC.

Por agora algumas nuvens e 17,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2012 às 13:58)

Boas,muitas nuvens e sol,vento moderado e fresco,agora de WNW,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (7 Jun 2012 às 16:00)

19.2ºC no Sarzedo, com nuvens em aproximação de noroeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2012 às 20:28)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e muito vento,agora o vento passou para WNW e continua moderado e já fresco ,neste momento sol e nuvens altas,com 18.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 23.7ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2012 às 21:21)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado, mas com boas abertas a partir do meio da tarde... 
o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde. 

extremos: 16.8ºC de minima e 23.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com a temperatura ja proximo da minima de ontem... sigo com 16.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jun 2012 às 21:22)

Boas, algumas nuvens

*Temp. 16.1ºC
HR 77%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de N
Precipitação 2.5 mm *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2012 às 22:05)

Boas,hoje a temperatura a descer bem,ajudada pelo vento moderado de NW e fresco ,ainda vai bater a miníma da noite passada,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2012 às 00:04)

Boas,vento moderado de NW,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2012 às 17:21)

Boas,a manhã e parte da tarde...ainda foi de muitas nuvens,neste momento já com céu limpo e ambiente agradável na rua...muito bom ..nada de afrontas ,com 21.6ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2012 às 19:47)

Boas,já com céu limpinho e temperatura agradável na rua com continuação para os próximos dias de bom tempo ,com 19.4ºC e vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2012 às 22:01)

Boas,por aqui já com uns bons frescos 15.2ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2012 às 10:52)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 15,4ºC por agora.

Mínima de 8,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2012 às 17:42)

Boas,nublado e algum vento de WNW,com 22.5ºC e ambiente muito bom para andar na rua .

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jun 2012 às 18:21)

20.4ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 22.4ºC e de uma mínima de 9.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2012 às 18:55)

Céu nublado e 16,3ºC

Extremos de hoje:

8,3ºC / 18,5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jun 2012 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui caiem uns pingos 

*Temp. 19.6ºC
HR 95%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de W*


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jun 2012 às 22:32)

Boas, de vez em quando caiem uns pingos 

*Temp. 17.1ºC
HR 95%
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2012 às 22:42)

Boas,por aqui a noite continua boa ...fresquinha como eu gosto e até se dorme melhor ,céu muito nublado com vento moderado de WNW,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jun 2012 às 23:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encobero, no entanto ao começou a chover ao fim da tarde... nao houve vento

extremos: 10.7ºC de minima e 25.7ºC de maxima

actuais: chove fraco e sigo com 17.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jun 2012 às 07:53)

Boas, alguns aguaceiros  

*Temp. 17.7ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento 6.5 km/h de W
Precipitação 0.5 mm
*


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jun 2012 às 09:58)

Boas, alguns aguaceiros  

*Temp. 19.3ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento 10.1 km/h de W
Precipitação 0.7 mm*


----------



## Serrano (10 Jun 2012 às 15:53)

20.8ºC no Sarzedo, num dia marcado pelo vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jun 2012 às 18:47)

Boas, algumas nuvens 

*Temp. 23.8ºC
HR 55%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de WNW
Precipitação 1.7 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2012 às 23:17)

Boas,céu limpo e ambiente fresco e pôde continuar assim por muitos dias  fixe,com 16.5ºC que por enquanto está a ser a mínima do dia,vento moderado de NW.

Hoje o dia foi passado na zona de Sintra .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2012 às 00:07)

Boas,o ventinho continua a soprar fresquinho de WNW com 15.7ºC.


Dados de ontem 15.7ºC / 25.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jun 2012 às 07:02)

Bom dia, muitas nuvens

*Temp. 16.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de W*


----------



## raposo_744 (11 Jun 2012 às 08:12)

bom dia
Tudo molhado por Alváres
Algum vento a que se junta chuva para regar as alfaces
Agora 17 º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2012 às 12:05)

Boas,muitas nuvens e algum sol...de manhã chuviscou durante alguns minutos,quando devia ser muito mais  assim sou obrigado a ter que regar hoje ,com 20.5ºC e vento forte de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2012 às 14:15)

Boas,já com com almoçinho no sítio ,lá fora continua o céu com muitas nuvens e o sol sente-se quente quando aparece,com 21.6ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2012 às 15:45)

boa tarde!

Pelo Nordeste tivemos alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã, tem estado um dia fresco e ventoso.

A estação da ESA-IPB regista 16.9ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2012 às 19:04)

Boas,mais um dia de Primavera que já se passou ...ainda muitas nuvens e sol,com 19.1ºC e vento forte de NW .

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 21.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jun 2012 às 20:45)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu geralmente nublado, com alguns aguaceiros, em especial durante a manha... o vento soprou moderado com rajadas durante todo o dia, enfraquecedo ao inicio da noite... 

extremos: 11.4ºC de minima e 22.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 16.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2012 às 20:49)

Boas,o céu por aqui já ficou limpo de nuvens ,ambiente a refrescar muito rápido,com 16.2ºC e vento mais calmo de NW.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jun 2012 às 20:52)

Por Bragança vai arrefecendo bem... não parece Junho!!!

Neste momento estão *13,4ºC* e a mínima foi de *12,0ºC*... provavelmente vai ser batida antes das 24h00...

A máxima foi de 18,3ºC e ainda se recolheram 2mm de precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2012 às 22:55)

Boas,o vento continua mais calmo de NW,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia 

Céu muito nublado e 15,6ºC.

Mínima de 11,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jun 2012 às 11:42)

Tudo muito cinzento e *16,5ºC*


A mínima foi de* 10,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2012 às 11:55)

Bom dia .

A noite por aqui foi fresquinha...miníma de 9.2ºC ,pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo,agora já muitas nuvens e hoje o vento mais calmo,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2012 às 13:18)

Boas,nuvens e sol,e recuparação lenta da temperatura,com 22.2ºC e vento de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2012 às 14:50)

Boas,nuvens e sol,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jun 2012 às 15:29)

Bragança, *19,3ºC*

A máxima até agora...


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jun 2012 às 17:05)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, mesmo assim com bastante sol... 
nao houve vento por aqui.

extremos: 12.9ºC de minima e 23.9ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 22.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2012 às 17:35)

Boas,as nuvens hoje já estão ausentar-se mais cedo ,o vento continua menos moderado de NWN,com 23.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2012 às 19:02)

Boas,céu já limpo e ainda uma temperatura agradável ,com 21.9ºC.

Agora de seguida vai uma rega .

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 23.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2012 às 20:55)

Boas,céu limpinho e algum vento de NW,com 18.6ºC...vai refrescando .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jun 2012 às 21:43)

Boas, hoje esteve um dia com vento

*Temp. 15.4ºC
HR 74%
Pressão 1025hPa
Vento 5.8 km/h de W*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2012 às 22:32)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente vai refrescando ,com 15.7ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jun 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

céu limpo, muito sol e *15,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2012 às 11:43)

Bom dia .

Então hoje tudo diferente ...sem nuvens e vento moderado...está prometido ambiente mais morno ,com 22.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2012 às 12:20)

Manhã fresca com um valor de 5,4ºC.

Por agora 18,5ºC e alguns cirrus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2012 às 12:54)

Boas,temperatura a subir e vento muito fraco,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2012 às 14:43)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente já bastante morno,com céu limpo e já com 26.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2012 às 19:14)

Boas,hoje foi 8...80 ,faltou a brisa dos últimos dias ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 27.1ºC ainda .

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jun 2012 às 20:35)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de algun nevoeiro pela manha, dissipando-se logo por volta das 9h. o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante a tarde, um vento bem fresquinho. 

extremos: 10.6ºC de minima e 24.8ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, agora sem vento e sigo com uns fresquinhos 19.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2012 às 20:45)

Boas,por aqui a brisa de NW já a fazer o seu efeito ,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2012 às 23:06)

Boas,vento fresco de NW ,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Jun 2012 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

céu parcialmente nublado e *18,5ºC*

Mínima de *8,6ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2012 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e no horizonte nuvens baixas a chegar ,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2012 às 13:56)

Boas,neste momento,o que está a dar nas vistas ,vento moderado  a forte de SWW ...poucas nuvens e muito sol,com 23.6ºC...bem bom .


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2012 às 14:32)

Bastante frio pela manhã em Trás - os - Montes 





IM


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2012 às 19:03)

Boas,por aqui o céu já passou a limpo...hoje o ambiente foi morninho ,devido ao vento moderado e continua a rodar moderado entre SWNW,com 23.3ºC já em queda.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 25.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jun 2012 às 20:30)

boas

dia de muitas nuvens da arte da maha, diminuindo a neblusidade ao longo do dia. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 

extremos: 11.6ºC de minima e 25.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 19.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2012 às 20:50)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente vai refrescando e o vento continua moderado agora de WNW,com 20.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2012 às 22:44)

Boas,ligeira brisa fresca com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jun 2012 às 10:09)

Céu parcialmente nublado.

*18,8ºC*

Mínima de 10,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2012 às 10:50)

Bom dia .

Hoje o dia apareceu mais calmo ...céu limpo e o vento fraco a rodar do lado da fornalha de ESE ,hoje promete ser ,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2012 às 13:00)

Boas,já com algumas nuvens baixas a chegarem...o vento rodou para WNW,mas continua fraco,a temperatura a subir com 25.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2012 às 14:55)

Boas,nuvens e sol e já com brisa de WNW...também que sabe ,com 26.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2012 às 18:51)

Boas,céu limpo e a brisa a correr de WNW hoje foi de ambiente morno ,com 25.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jun 2012 às 19:13)

Boas, céu com algumas nuvens

*Temp. 23.4ºC
HR 61%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento 10.1 km/h de N*


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jun 2012 às 19:20)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, tornando-se muito nublado agora ao final da tarde.  o vento soprou de vez em quando muito fraco. 

extremos: 13.1ºC de minima e 26.8ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 22.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2012 às 22:29)

Boas,hora a primeira quinzena deste mês já lá vai...o tempo quente mal se deu por ele  e com as noites boas para dormir...por mim a segunda quinzena pode ser igual e ainda melhor com alguns pingos pelo meio,que faz cá muita falta .

Céu limpo e vento fraco de WNW,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2012 às 14:03)

Por Viseu está uma manhã de céu muito nublado. Por agora, ainda não choveu, e nem ameaça.

Está um ambiente muito abafado, a temperatura deve andar à volta dos 20ºC e a humidade relativa pelos 80%, ou seja, insuportável...


----------



## Serrano (16 Jun 2012 às 15:17)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a assinalar 23ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2012 às 18:49)

Boas,pela manhã foi de céu muito nublado...pela tarde boas abertas e ambiente ,neste momento já poucas nuvens e muito sol,com 25.7ºC e vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2012 às 22:15)

Boas,já com com ambiente ao meu gosto ...com a brisa a correr de NW,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2012 às 00:11)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fresco de NW ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2012 às 11:20)

Bom dia .

Hoje o dia apareceu de céu limpo e a temperatura a subir que nem um foguete ...no horizonte para poente já muitas nuvens,com 25.5ºC e vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2012 às 13:30)

Boas,nuvens altas a chegar  e ambiente ,com 27.4ºC e vento já moderado de SWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2012 às 15:46)

Boas,nuvens,sol e vento moderado de SWW,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## Norther (17 Jun 2012 às 16:41)

Boas tardes neste momento estão 23.5ºC céu algo nublado
37% HR (humidade)
1019 hpa (pressão atmosférica)
vento fraco de Sueste

a máxima ja foi atingida com 26.7ºC
mínima foi de 13.1ºC


----------



## Serrano (17 Jun 2012 às 17:09)

22ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 26.7ºC e de uma mínima de 13ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2012 às 17:40)

Boas,nuvens altas e baixas a fazer sombra ,o vento continua moderado agora de WNW,com 24.4ºC já a descer .

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jun 2012 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui muitas nuvens, ontem ainda  *0.2 mm*

*Temp. 21.5ºC
HR 71%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento 2.2 de NW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2012 às 22:01)

BOAS,VIVA  PORTUGAL  E MUITOS PARABÉNS .

Céu limpo e vento mais fraco de NW,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2012 às 22:54)

Chuva fraca e 17,9ºC por agora.


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2012 às 23:34)

Por aqui o vento continua calmo de WNW e com uns actuais 17.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Jun 2012 às 14:05)

22.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, com nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2012 às 14:19)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia apareceu muito nublado e continua ,ambiente na rua agradavél ,com 22.8ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Norther (18 Jun 2012 às 15:48)

neste momento cai um ligeiro aguaceiro pela Cova da Beira suficiente para deixar um aroma a terra molhada


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2012 às 16:38)

Por Viseu, tudo na mesma. Céu nublado, vento fraco ou nulo, nada de chuva, nada de sol, calor ou frio.

Não se passa NADA!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2012 às 16:52)

Boas,ainda muitas nuvens e ambiente agora para a tarde mais abafado ,com 26.1ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2012 às 17:34)

boas

estive ausente no fim de semana, mas de volta aos relatos  

hoje por aqui o dia foi de ceu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas, e algumas bem escurinhas, pareciam ate ser nuvens de trovoada. mas nao passou de ceu nublado. 
o vento nao apareceu por aqui hoje. 
extremos: 15.5ºC de minima e 25.8ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu muito nublado com nuvens bem escurinhas, nao ha vento e sigo com 23.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2012 às 19:02)

O céu voltou novamente a ficar muito nublado e com vento fraco,com 24.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2012 às 19:37)

Desde 2 de Abril deste ano que andava sem conseguir fazer nada da minha Auriol: nem temperatura, nem humidade, nem pressão, nem precipitação. Lá de vez a vez me ia decidindo a tirar uns minutinhos de estudo para limpar tudo e mudar as baterias, mas nada. 

Como até na sexta, último dia de aulas, tive avaliações (no Liceu é mesmo assim, à rígida, e assim é que deve ser... ), só hoje é que me dei ao trabalho de desmontar TUDO. Com a graça de Deus montei tudo de novo no sítio, vá-se lá saber como, e já tudo funciona... 

Atuais 21,2ºC e 53%HR, com 1014hPa.


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2012 às 19:59)

Hoje, o céu por aqui tem tido alguns motivos de interesse.

Halo solar no inicio da tarde.






E umas pequenas mammatus agora no final da tarde.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2012 às 20:18)

Mantém-se o céu nublado, agora um pouco menos carregado que há umas horas.
De momento, há vento fraco, por vezes moderado, o que vai acelerando a descida da temperatura.

Atual 20,0ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jun 2012 às 20:18)

Dan disse:


> Hoje, o céu por aqui tem tido alguns motivos de interesse.
> 
> Está um espectáculo, tira uma foto neste momento pelo que eu estou a ver , existem pequenos mammatus no céu.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2012 às 20:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Dan disse:
> 
> 
> > Hoje, o céu por aqui tem tido alguns motivos de interesse.
> ...


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2012 às 21:38)

tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento, ceu nublado e sigo com 17.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2012 às 22:04)

Boas,também que sabe ao final do dia uma brisa fresca de NW ...céu pouco nublado com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jun 2012 às 09:55)

Por cá, o dia acordou nublado (só para variar um pouquinho), sem vento e com uma leve neblina... 

Atuais 16,2ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jun 2012 às 16:41)

O dia continua _macareno_, mas já há algumas abertas e o sol tem espreitado a muito custo.
O vento é moderado, em geral de W ou SW.

Atuais 22,1ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2012 às 17:57)

Boa tarde .

Noite e madrugada fresca ...ainda dá para manter a casa ao fresco .

Pela manhã ainda algumas nuvens altas ao largo,por aqui céu limpo e ambiente morno como eu gosto ,neste momento o vento já moderado de  SWW ajudar a descer a temperatura ,com 24.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 26.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jun 2012 às 18:05)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto pela manha, diminuindo a neblusidade ao logo da tarde. o vento esteve sempre muito fraquinho. 

extremos: 14.5ºC de minima e 24.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraquinho e sigo com 22.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jun 2012 às 19:21)

Ao longo da tarde, o céu foi-se abrindo, e o sol foi tomando o lugar das nuvens baixas que povoaram o céu por toda a manhã.
Neste momento, o céu está parcialmente nublado, com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante W.

Atuais 19,9ºC e 50%HR, com 1014hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2012 às 22:39)

Boas,mais uma noite exemplar ...fresquinha,com 15.3ºC com o vento de WNW.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2012 às 10:08)

Bom dia.

Por cá, o dia acordou como sempre: nublado, com alguma névoa e quase sem vento. Hoje deverá chuviscar qualquer coisa, mas por enquanto ameaça o inverso, já que o céu volta meia volta abre um pouco e o sol lá dispara as temperaturas.

Atual 16,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2012 às 11:30)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por uma fina camada de nuvens altas e baixas, que, por isso, deixam passar a luz do sol. Assim, apesar do aumento da intensidade do vento (quadrante S), a temperatura tem aumentado rapida e consideravelmente.

Atuais 19,6ºC e 55%HR, com 1013hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2012 às 12:35)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite e madrugada fresca com uma temperatura miníma de dois digítos ,o céu vai aumentando de neblusidade por nuvens altas e médias,com 22.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2012 às 14:18)

Por cá, continua o céu maioritariamente nublado, mas com o sol a espreitar, o que torna o ambiente demasiado luminoso, e como tal, propício a dores de cabeça.

Por volta das 12h15, a temperatura andava à volta dos 22ºC, portanto agora deverão estar cerca de 23-24ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2012 às 15:33)

Boas,por aqui continua o céu com nuvens altas e com uma temperatura agradável ,com 24.9ºC e vento moderado de WSW.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jun 2012 às 17:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente apesar das muitas nuvens que houve nao houve vento durante parte do dia. 

extremos: 13.4ºC de minima e 28.2ºC de maxima 

actualmente: o ceu encobriu e a temperatura caiu para os 25.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco desde que encobriu.


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2012 às 17:32)

Não estava à espera, mas neste momento chove moderado por Viseu.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2012 às 17:38)

Por Viseu choveu já uns 10 minutos, com bastante intensidade... Daqui a umas duas horas já lhes digo se e quanto acumulou! 

Possegue o vento moderado em rajadas e o céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2012 às 18:22)

Boas,sol e nuvens com o vento a ficar moderado e já com rajadas de SSW,com 26.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 27.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2012 às 19:35)

17,8ºC e chuva fraca.


Extremos de hoje:

11,7ºC / 23,6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jun 2012 às 21:24)

por aqui caou um aguaceiro fraco, molhou apenas o chao. nao ha vento e sigo com 19.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jun 2012 às 22:02)

Boas, já 

*Temp. 17.6ºC
HR 84%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de W
Precipitação 0.2 mm*


----------



## Z13 (20 Jun 2012 às 22:02)

Dia fresco, nublado e com alguma chuva, este de final de primavera.

Extremos: *11,3ºC  22,7ºC*

Precipitação: *1mm*

*Actuais: 14,2ºC e 82% de hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2012 às 22:56)

Boas,céu nublado...disso não passa ...isto por aqui,precisava era de uma noite bem chuvida,isso é que era o ideal...deixamos de coisas ,com 19.3ºC e algum vento de WSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2012 às 00:00)

Boas,afinal o fórum parece já despertou,parece que era falta de ...e não a falta de  ,por aqui o céu neste momento encoberto com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jun 2012 às 02:37)

E já choveu..  Está tudo molhado com céu encoberto!


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jun 2012 às 13:48)

Deixo-vos uma imagem da minha visita ao alto da Serra do Caramulo, Caramulinho...alguma chuva e vento intenso ontem...


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jun 2012 às 14:33)

Ontem acumularam-se 1,2mm no tal aguaceiro que referi. Esta madrugada acumularam-se 5,0mm.


Céu parcialmente nublado, com temperatura a rondar os 19ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jun 2012 às 16:34)

Céu quase totalmente isento de nebolusidade, e temperatura em ascensão. o vento vai soprando moderado em rajadas, a aumentar de intensidade.

Atual 21,7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jun 2012 às 19:03)

boas

dia de sol por aqui mas menos quente devido ao vento fraco que sopra desde o inicio da tarde de oeste.   
mesmo assim a manha foi mais quente que a tarde, a maxima de hoje foi registada da parte da manha. 

extremos:  16.1ºC de minima e 26.1ºC de maxima

actuais:  

ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e oeste e sigo com 22.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2012 às 22:50)

Boas,hoje o dia foi passado por Lisboa ,pela noite ainda chuviscou,porque de manhã tinha o balde meio de água da chuva caiu no telhado e que veio pela caleira abaixo,mas foi tão pouca,que nem dei para activar o penico , pela manhã ainda algumas nuvens,mas o céu de tarde ficou limpo e continua,com 16.9ºC e brisa de NW.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 26.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2012 às 23:39)

Por aqui vai ser mais uma noite fresquinha ,com 16.4ºC e vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2012 às 08:52)

Bom dia.

Por cá a manhã nasceu como já não via há umas duas semanas. Está um sol maravilhoso, o céu limpíssimo, ambiente ameno e vento a soprar moderado logo pela manhã.

A noite foi bastante fresca para o que tem sido nos últimos dias, tendo a temperatura baixado a um mínimo de 10,0ºC.

Atuais 15,2ºC e 55%HR, com 1021hPa.


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2012 às 09:22)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 15,8ºC.

Manhã fresca com 6,9ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2012 às 09:47)

Hoje é mesmo dia de o sol se vingar dos dias que as nuvens o afastaram. O céu prossegue então limpo, muito sol, a temperatura a subir, nem muito rápido, e o vento segue fraco a moderado, mas não lhes consigo precisar a direção.

Atuais 16,8ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Z13 (22 Jun 2012 às 10:41)

Bom dia, céu limpo e *18,8ºC*


A mínima desta manhã foi a mais baixa do mês com *5,6ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2012 às 11:39)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.

Atual 20,3.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2012 às 14:36)

Boa tarde .

Está a chegar o bom tempo para os mais friorentos ...para mim este tempo podia ficar dispensado ,a partir de hoje é sempre a subir ,espero que não seja muitos dias,que haja uns intervalos pelo meio de bom tempo ,pelo céu hoje totalmente limpo e quanto ao ...hoje ainda só vai ser uma amostra,com 29.2ºC e vento fraco sem direção definida.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jun 2012 às 16:48)

boas

por qui o dia foi de ceu limpo, nao ha vento, apenas corre uma brisa. 

extremos: 10.8ºC de minima e por enquanto 25.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, corre uma brisa e sigo com os tais 25.4ºC

NOTA: mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2012 às 17:20)

A tarde segue com céu limpo, muito sol e calor. Começam porém a aparecer algumas nuvens altas, que só vêm é para me dar dor de cabeça... -.-

Atuais 22,3°C e 21%HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jun 2012 às 18:09)

Amanhã vou deslocar-me até ao Parque Natural de Montesinho e vou dar uma visita também à Sanabria...sem neve mas espero ser uma viagem daquelas

Depois Domingo prometo algumas fotos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2012 às 20:22)

Boa tarde .

Hoje o Alentejo interior e da Beira...fomos os primeiros a levar com o  que vêm por aí...o litoral e interior norte,hoje ainda bastante fresco,tenham calma que ainda vai sobrar para todos ...céu limpo e hoje ainda com direito,há brisa de NW a varrer o ar ...esta noite ainda vai ser fresca,com 25.1ºC e vento moderado.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 31.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2012 às 22:10)

Boas,por aqui a noite,hoje ainda vai refrescando ,com o cherinho da brisa de NW,com 20.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jun 2012 às 22:38)

Boas

por Gouveia está tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 15.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2012 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Por cá o dia nasceu com céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura amena e vento fraco.

Atuais 17,7ºC e 65%HR, com 1021hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2012 às 11:21)

Bom dia .

Hoje a fornalha...já se vai fazer actuar ,céu limpo e já com uns 28.1ºC,vento muito fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2012 às 11:49)

Mínima de 12,2ºC por aqui. Neste momento vai já nos 23,3ºC

Ontem pelas 17h45 apanhei 31ºC na zona do Pocinho/Foz do Sabor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2012 às 12:15)

A fornalha vai ficando atiçada ,com 30.1ºC...é sempre a subir .


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2012 às 14:27)

Boas tardes.

Por cá, o céu está parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, e o vento é fraco. Esta tarde já se sente, com toda a plenitude, a chegada da onda de calor, com ambiente bem quante e seco.

Atuais 26,7°C e >20%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2012 às 15:51)

Boas,por aqui a subida vai nos 33.6ºC ...já está com uma boa têmpera   o ambiente na rua,algum vento da zona sul.


----------



## Serrano (23 Jun 2012 às 18:55)

29.3ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 30.4ºC e de um mínima de 13.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2012 às 21:50)

Máxima de 33,1ºC, agora 21,5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2012 às 22:00)

Boas,como estava presvito...hoje o ,já carregou mais no acelerador ...assim já não gosto ,a brisa de NW,hoje mais calma,com 25.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2012 às 23:47)

Boas,a noite S.João por aqui ainda com temperatura tropical ,com 23.3ºC e vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2012 às 23:55)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de sol, apesar da minima fresquinha o dia ate aqueceu bastante... nao houve vento. 

extremos: 9.8ºC de minima e 33.2ºC de maxima

actuais: 

esta tudo calmo com o ceu limpo, sem vento e com 16.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jun 2012 às 15:02)

boas

diade sol por Gouveia e bastante quentei, sigo sem vento e com uns escaldantes 35.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2012 às 15:03)

Boa tarde .

Lá fora...abrasador ,com 36.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2012 às 15:53)

Ainda mais 36.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2012 às 18:41)

Ambiente ainda com a fornalha toda ligada e para durar ,com 36.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 37.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Jun 2012 às 18:46)

32.3ºC no Sarzedo, isto está a aquecer...


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jun 2012 às 19:31)

Como vos tinha prometido deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos da viagem ontem até Montesinho e Sanabria...durante a manhã pouco vento e fresco, mas à tarde a fornalha aqueceu...mesmo assim duvido que estivessem mais de 28ºc...






Barragem da Serra Serrada no topo da aldeia de Montesinho...





Algures num trilho no Parque Natural de Montesinho





Lago da Sanabria


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jun 2012 às 19:49)

Tarde quente e de muito sol, com vento moderado.

Atual 29,1ºC, com máxima de 30,9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jun 2012 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui a máxima foi de 36.5ºC 

*Temp. 28.8ºC
HR 44%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de NW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2012 às 20:36)

Boas,já com vento de NW...mas ainda quente,com 31.8ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2012 às 22:31)

Boa noite!

Por Paradela (Chaves) a máxima foi *32.3ºC* e neste momento ainda estão *21ºC*! 

Chegou o Verão!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2012 às 22:32)

Boas,por aqui ainda dura......e vai durar ainda,com 28.2ºC e vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## panda (24 Jun 2012 às 22:55)

Temperatura máxima de hoje | *36.3ºC*
Foi o dia mais quente do ano até agora por aqui,
Tº actual *25.3ºC* e *23%HR*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jun 2012 às 22:55)

boas

por gouveia tarde bastante quente, sem vento... 

extremos: 12.6ºC de minima e 37.2ºC de maxima

actuais: continua agradavel, cheguei agora de um passeio a pé pela cidade, corre agora uma brisa quente, o ceu esta limpo e sigo com 21.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2012 às 22:58)

Mínima de 15,7ºC e máxima de 34,1ºC.

Muito vento a partir do final da tarde, algo que tem vindo a ser regra todos os dias, isto é a desertificação completa, de dia sol de queimar tudo e de noite vento pra secar tudo ainda mais, nada aguenta.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jun 2012 às 23:59)

MarioCabral disse:


> Como vos tinha prometido deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos da viagem ontem até Montesinho e *Sanabria*...durante a manhã pouco vento e fresco, mas à tarde a fornalha aqueceu...mesmo assim duvido que estivessem mais de 28ºc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite

Belas imagens!
Relativamente a Sanábria, estive a ver os extremos de dia 23...Tmín: 2,2ºC e Tmáx: 28,4ºC. Grande amplitude térmica, típica.
No dia anterior, dia 22...Tmín: *-1,4ºC* e Tmáx: 25,2ºC.  FANTÁSTICO! Valor negativo.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2012 às 09:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> Como vos tinha prometido deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos da viagem ontem até Montesinho e Sanabria...durante a manhã pouco vento e fresco, mas à tarde a fornalha aqueceu...mesmo assim duvido que estivessem mais de 28ºc...



Um belo passeio 



MarioCabral disse:


> Barragem da Serra Serrada no topo da aldeia de Montesinho...



Está com bastante água ainda.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2012 às 09:53)

Bom dia (ou não, com este calor, não dá).

Céu limpo, vento moderado de E/SE.

Atuais 25,3ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2012 às 11:57)

Bom dia .

A noite por aqui,foi mais que tropical...não baixou dos 24.2ºC ,ainda deu para dormir e tudo fechado...com um cheirinho de AC ...lá fora já está um perigo,hoje faz saltar a tampa do garrafão ...temperatura com o acelarador na tábua ,neste momento janelas e estoros fechados em casa e AC ligado para manter o fresco ,a esta hora lá fora 34.4ºC e um vento fraco e .


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2012 às 13:28)

boas

por gouveia a manha foi de ceu limpo e com uma minima de 16.4ºC, sai de lá com 32.1ºC as 11.30h 

actualmente ja estou em Santa Comba Dão, onde esta mais fresco talvez devido ao vento muito fraco que aqui corre... 
sigo com 31.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2012 às 13:35)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu, segue a tarde mais quente do ano até ao momento, ultrapassa em 1,0ºC a máxima de ontem, por sinal registada às 16h... Veremos o que vem daí!
O vento está fraco a moderado, mas sempre constante do quadrante E/S.

Atuais 31,3ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2012 às 14:04)

Boa tarde .

Só agora é que fui há rua ,trinta segundos com uma ida há cx. do correio...foge ,também que sabe estar em casa nestes dias ,com 37.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2012 às 16:28)

Boas,a rolha do garrafão...já se fez saltar ,hoje dá para tudo,lá fora acho que já estão caindo algumas rolinhas do céu...assadas,grelhadas e fritas,para todos os gostos ,o ar lá fora parece lume,um vento muito quente e com 38.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2012 às 16:44)

Por aqui entrou na hora perigosa com 39.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2012 às 18:32)

Boas,hoje passou dos quarenta ...mas ainda está para durar,lá fora ainda com 39.1ºC com vento muito quente de W.

Dados de hoje 24.2ºC / 40.1ºC .


----------



## panda (25 Jun 2012 às 19:24)

Temperatura actual *35.4ºC*
Temperatura máxima de hoje *38ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2012 às 20:30)

Boas,sol amarelado e vento de NW ainda ,com 34.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2012 às 20:34)

Seguem uns abafantes 31,2ºC com vento quente e moderado e céu meio amarelado...

Que dia!


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2012 às 21:24)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi quente quente, mas devido ao vento fraco que se soprou desde o meio da tarde ate por volta das 20.00h, aguentou-se menhor. 

a maxima foi de 34.0ºC

actuais: ceu esta meio branco, o vento parou por completo e sigo ainda com uns quentinhos 27.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2012 às 22:00)

Mínima de 15,5ºC e máxima de 38,6ºC 

Neste momento 27,0ºC, sem dúvida muito o que vale é o vento que corre agora de noite


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2012 às 22:11)

Boas,hoje a rega foi o dobro do tempo...ficou tudo ao fresco...mas no ar o ambiente ainda é ,está para durar ,com 30.7ºC e vento fraco de NW...hoje não ajuda .


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2012 às 22:15)

Dia de Verão bastante quente aqui por Bragança, a esta hora a estação da ESA-IPB regista 26ºC, que calor

E amanhã ainda promete ser um dia mais quente, se não tivesse que estudar dava um saltinho à Albufeira de Azibo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2012 às 23:05)

Por aqui,ainda agora só a temperatura passou pelos trinta,com 29.7ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 00:37)

tudo calmo por aqui, nao ha vento mas o ceu esta com uma bruma, sigo com 23.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2012 às 09:08)

Manha de céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Atual 25,3ºC, com mínima de 22,1ºC!


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2012 às 10:07)

Hoje o ritmo de subida da temperatura, apesar destas horríveis nuvens altas (que para mim só servem para dar uma valente sonolência e dor de cabeça devido à luminosidade excessiva), está bem acelerado, cerca de +2ºC/h.

Atuais 27,6ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2012 às 12:08)

Bom dia  .

Esta noite ainda foi mais ,não baixou dos 25.4ºC...janelas fechadas e AC ligado,o pessoal cá em casa ,ninguem se queixou do ,eu,esposa e o cão,dormiu-se toda a noite ...lá fora...hoje ainda está pior ,nublado e muito abafado ,com 34.8ºC e vento fraco.

Hoje o IM dá para aqui de máxima...42.0ºC ,vamos ver e esperar.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 12:35)

boas

por aqui a manha esta a ser quente, mas com um abiente doentio, com nuvens altas e algo escuras agora. nao ha vento e sigo com 31.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 12:40)

LOL 

a temperatura esta a baixar, caiu para os 30.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2012 às 13:01)

Continua nublado e ambiente abafadissímo ,com 36.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 13:28)

a temperatura voltou a cair, 30.1ºC o ceu esta completamente encoberto.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 14:04)

por aqui a neblusidade escura ja foi embora, ja se ve o sol atravez das nuvens altas... consequencia a temperatura ja sobe... sigo com 33.6C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2012 às 14:34)

Boas,nuvens e agora com sol...parece lume ,continua abafado  muito,com 38.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 17:21)

por aqui desde que o sol se vê e sente que a temperatura subiu em em flexa... 

nao ha vento, o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas e sigo com 38.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2012 às 17:43)

Muito calor em Viseu, com o sol a passar por entre as nuvens altas e o vento fraco.

Atual 34,5ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2012 às 18:00)

Boas,por aqui neste momento vai passando a hora perigosa ,com 40.6ºC e vento muito .


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2012 às 18:54)

Céu nublado e ainda 35,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

21,8ºC / 36,4ºC (valor mais elevado desde Agosto de 2005)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2012 às 18:56)

Ainda tudo em brasa ,com 39.5ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 25.4ºC / 40.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2012 às 19:21)

Já vai com 30m que o vento parou...nada se mexe ,continua tudo em brasa,com 39.4ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2012 às 20:23)

Tarde muito quente, em que Junta decidiu marcar a vacinação dos animais. Como tal, sob 40 e muitos ºC ao sol, lá tive que levar os cães a 2km de casa e voltar, estafado e feito fonte sudorífera... 

Atuais 32,4ºC e 29%HR, com máxima de 34,9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2012 às 21:30)

boas

esta tudo calmo por aqui, nao ha vento o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas e sigo com 29.5ºC 

extremos: 20.2ºC de minima e 38.5ºC de maxima


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2012 às 21:40)

Boa noite!

Por Paradela nova máxima do ano, fixada nos *37.2ºC* (18:29) que é máxima absoluta desde que recolho registos! 

Neste momento *24.8ºC*!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2012 às 21:47)

Por aqui o sensor morreu aos 37,0ºC, logo vou assumir a máxima da EMA de Moncorvo que foi de 37,4ºC. Céu em grande parte do dia cheio de nuvens altas.

Mínima de 22,5ºC de momento 30,1ºC.

O sensor entretando já regressou ao normal.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jun 2012 às 22:28)

Boas, por aqui registei *41.6ºC* 

*Por agora 27.0ºC
HR 66%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de E*


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2012 às 22:39)

Bolas que isto está difícil.. Como não tenho AC, ando a dormir 4h por noite.. Acordo mais cansado que quando me deito! 
:S Se hoje não conseguir dormir bem no quarto, vou mas é dormir para a adega com a gata (sempre está fresquinho entre 15 a 18C)!! 

Factos: 
vento = nulo
Temp exterior = 34.6C
Temp quarto = 31.7C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2012 às 23:00)

Boas,pelas 22h fui de carro há cidade,nas ruas tudo deitava calor e o ar em andamento no carro era sufocante e mais que quente  ,aqui pelo bairro,com os quintais todos regados,suporte-se melhor ,com 30.5ºC e o vento continua sem se mexer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2012 às 00:05)

Continua sem nada se mexer,com 29.1ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jun 2012 às 01:49)

tudo calmo, com o ceu encoberto, nao ha vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 25.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2012 às 09:31)

Bom dia (mais uma noite mal dormida, com 28ºC no quarto )

Por cá a noite foi quente, sem vento, assim como a manhã começa também. o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e médias. 

Atuais 27,5ºC e 51%HR, com 23,6ºC de mínima.


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2012 às 10:54)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 30,4ºC.

Mínima de 23,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2012 às 12:03)

Bom dia .

Esta noite só se safou,quem têm garagem nos fundos das casas ou AC...que é meu caso ,mais uma noite de ,pelas 0h30 o vento apareceu de SSW,e fez subir a temperatura para cima dos 30.0ºC até 2.0h ,hoje o novamente há carga,com algum vento de SSE,céu limpo com muita bruma há mistura e com 32.6ºC.

Venha lá é o fresco e deixemos de brincadeiras...já estou farto deste mau tempo,isto assim não é modo de viver .


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2012 às 12:46)

Boas!

Depois de ontem ter sido um dia muito quente, um dos mais quentes que já tive desde que vim para Bragança em 2007, hoje a temperatura já está bem elvevada a estação da ESA-IPB regista já 32.2ºC, veremos até onde vai subir 

Tivemos por aqui um noite tropical, coisa não muito comum aqui por Bragança, mas amanhã já vai ficar bastante mais fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2012 às 13:05)

Muita bruma e vento a ficar moderado entre SE SW e muito ,com 34.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2012 às 15:23)

Há momentos desde Vila Nova de Foz Côa até subir pra Moncorvo via IP2 (novo traçado).





P.S - Hora é 14:11.

Esta um ambiente absolutamente Marroquino, não se consegue sair de casa. Imensa bruma no ar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2012 às 15:46)

Boas,vento muito quente e doentio de WSW...abrasa tudo ,com 35.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2012 às 15:48)

Hoje parece que o Sahaara decidiu invadir terras lusitanas, só pode... Há imensa bruma, muito sol também, vento moderado e muito quente e abafado de Sul.

Não sei como há gente que gosta dele tempo, a sério! Apesar de hoje a temperatura já não estar tão elevada, esta brisa quente e o céu esbranquiçado de poeira conferem ao ambiente insuportabilidade(nem sei se esta palavra existe, mas é o que sinto agora)...  

Atuais 32,1ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jun 2012 às 17:07)

boas

por aqui o dia é de sol, apesar do ceu estar branco... o vento é que sopra fraco a moderado desde o inicio da tarde. mesmo assim a temperatura mantem-se elevada. 

extremos:   22.3ºC de minima e 34.5ºC de maxima

actuais: sol, com a bruma branca, vento fraco a moderado e sigo com 32.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2012 às 18:18)

Ainda é só ar quente  ...quando é que chega o fresco,já chega de inferno ,com 33.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.2ºC / 35.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2012 às 23:36)

Por fim é noite, bem mais fresco do que tava de dia obviamente, a bruma ainda se encontra no ar, mas pelo menos arrefeceu bem. Máxima de 37,1ºC.

A bruma durante o dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2012 às 14:53)

Boa tarde.

Hoje bem melhor...sem temperatura tropical pela noite,ainda bem e um ambiente na rua mais digno,isto como nos ultimos dias...não era nada,era só sofrer ,na rua muita bruma e vento moderado de WNW e brisa se faz favor,com 30.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2012 às 18:53)

Boas,por aqui o vento moderado de SWW...já vai limpando este ar quente e doentio,hoje o ambiente na rua bem melhor ,com 27.4ºC.


Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2012 às 21:52)

boas

por aqui o dia foi ce ceu limpo, mas com a tal bruma branca. 
o vento soprou fraco de vez em quando. 

extremos: 18.5ºC de minima e 30.7ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e ja frescote, sigo com 19.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jun 2012 às 22:21)

Boas, um dia mais fresco comparando com os dias anteriores 

*Temp. 18.1ºC
HR 76%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de NW

Minima 17.7ºC
Maxima 29.7ºC*


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2012 às 10:27)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 18,0ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2012 às 11:16)

Bom dia .

Por aqui...o regresso do bom tempo ,e para ficar mais uns dias,também que sabe esta brisa a correr ,no céu algumas nuvens baixas a chegar ,com 20.8ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2012 às 14:57)

Boas ,por aqui continua um tempo maravilhoso...e uma temperatura muito agradável ...bom para andar na rua no passeio,para quem têm vagar ,com 24.6ºC e a brisa a correr.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jun 2012 às 17:55)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu geralmenre pouco nublado e bem mais fresco. o vento sopra fraco desde o inicio da tarde. 

extremos: 15.1ºC de minima e 25.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 23.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2012 às 18:52)

Boas,neste momento,mais sol que nuvens,com 22.7ºC e vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Jun 2012 às 22:59)

Boas, um dia fresco 

*Temp. 15.0ºC
HR 72%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento nulo

Minima 13.2ºC
Maxima 25.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2012 às 23:29)

Boas,o fresquinho da rua já dei um grande jeito para suavizar a temperatura dentro de casa ...até se dorme melhor ,por aqui no bairro este FS festa há porta...já cá canta um churrasco e umas cervejolas ,e agora mais uma ida ,com 16.1ºC e brisa de NW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jun 2012 às 09:43)

Boas, já  *0.2 mm* 

*Temp. 16.3ºC
HR 91%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento 3.6 km/h de W*


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2012 às 11:49)

Céu muito nublado e 16,9ºC.

Mínima de 11,0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2012 às 14:23)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu, o dia vai nublado, com nevoeiro até ao início da manhã e vento fraco. Ao longo da manhã, o vento tem intensificado, estando agora moderado e constante de W, e o céu tem descoberto.

Ao longo da madrugada houve alguns chuviscos ou chuva fraca.

Atuais 21,2ºC e 39%HR, com 0,7mm.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2012 às 16:25)

Céu pouco nublado e a limpar. o Vento mantém-se moderado, mas agora em rajadas, e a aumentar de velocidade, do quadrante W.

Atual 20,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2012 às 16:26)

Boa tarde .

Mais um rico dia para actividades ao ar livre e passeio...do melhor ,pela manhã cerca das 10h30m...houve direito a alguns aguaceiros de curta duração...que deixou aquele cheirinho a terra molhada...sinal de frescura ,muitas nuvens e uma brisa fresca de WNW ,com 21.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (30 Jun 2012 às 17:06)

19ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e algum vento. Tivemos aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2012 às 21:19)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de W.

Atuais 15,8ºC e 51%HR, com mínima de 12,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2012 às 22:18)

Boas,fim de tarde o céu passou a limpo e boa descida de temperatura...boa ,e assim termina o mês com bom tempo,com seguimento do mesmo para o próximo mês nos primeiros dias...boa ,com 15.4ºC e a brisa de NW moderada a correr.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 22.9ºC.


----------

